

Ask HN: How should you track page views for a single page app? - nischalshetty

We're working on a new website which has a single page after login. It displays notifications of new content across social networks to users and when they click the notification we load the content. But, all this happens without page reload. Now, I want to know if we should consider this as a single page view or every new content load should be tracked as a new page view?<p>Is it common practice to track ajax page loads as a new page view? We don't want to do something that might be considered as a malpractice.
======
revorad
Do you know about <http://mixpanel.com> ?

~~~
nischalshetty
I've heard of it but never really used it. Before I use any particular
analytics tool, I want to know if it's right to track ajax page refreshes as a
new page view. Any ideas on that?

~~~
revorad
Mixpanel can track any event, so that should work.

~~~
nischalshetty
I guess I wasn't clear on my question. I do know how to track events but I
need to know if that's the right thing to do. Advertisers usually look at
'pageviews' while advertising but single page ajax apps do not garner enough
page views even with high traffic for the simple reason that once the user
logs in the page is never refreshed.

So, is it ok to increment the page view count each time a new page is loaded
via ajax?

